# The Power of the P*ssy - Get What You Want From Men (Dating Advice for Women)



## KaraKing

Kara King's controversial book, "The Power of the [kitten]", shares 12 powerful secrets that will transform any woman into the type of strong, desirable woman that can effortlessly obtain what she wants from men; including the love, respect and relationship she desires.

In this book you'll learn valuable lessons that will teach you how to...

-Flip the switch in your female brain, so you can beat men at their own game...

-Have men lining up to date you and desperate for your attention...

-Heal from a broken heart and never be sad over a man again!

-Become the type of woman that commands respect from men...

-Get the proposal, the ring, and the man of your dreams!

Get what you want from men and have the time of your life while doing it! This book has empowered women and dramatically changed their lives by changing the way they think about men and dating, and it can change your life too!

DISCLAIMER: This book contains strong language, sexual content and subject matter which may be offensive to some readers.





_sorry -- non standard characters are not allowed in thread titles -- Ann_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kristy. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KaraKing

The Power of the Pussy received a great review from a reader! 


"When I lost the man that I had wanted more than I had ever wanted a man in my life, I was so distraught and didn't know what to do without him. This book empowered me to move on while getting him back. (It doesn't make sense now, but it will after you read this book) If you have a broken heart, are frustrated with love, or have ever been manipulated by an emotionally unavailable man, you must read this. This made me look at myself in a whole new light and gave me a new found confidence that everyone in my life has taken notice of. By the time you're done with this, you will feel like THE woman instead of just another option for a man.

Most importantly of all. If you stick to her advice...it works. This is every "how to get a man" self help book out there on steroids, but without the fluff, and getting straight to the point. Also very easy to read. I couldn't put it down. You will laugh, cry, and cheer for yourself. Don't wait. Read it before you spend any money on those other fluffy self help books."


Thank you reader, where ever you are. I love it!~


----------



## KaraKing

In addition to the Kindle format, "The Power of the Pussy" is now available in Paperback!


----------



## KaraKing

Love is a fire, but whether it's going to warm your heart, or burn down your house, you can never tell. That's why you need insurance...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Pussy-Commitment-ebook/dp/B0085YBTEO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338388088&sr=8-1


----------



## Richardcrasta

Great title, I hope it does well.

Yes, I believe in the Power of the Pussy--it has ruled me for most of my life.

My own book, LINGAM AND YONI MASSAGE: A SAFE SEX, ANTI-WAR etc.  shares your philosophy (broadly) . . . 

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## KaraKing

Thanks Richard. Congratulations to you as well, and I wish the same for your book.


----------



## KaraKing

Another great review for the controversial best seller The Power of the Pussy! 

"I fell in love with this book instantly. Luckily I have my dream man already, but a lot of the topics in the book have helped to better our relationship. I have already thought of myself as special and that any man would be extremely lucky to date me or spend time with me, I don't have time to waste, I'm a busy woman these days working on my independence, don't have time to be playing all these silly games these boys play, I need me a man! Ladies y'all need to read this book and empower yourself or you're cutting yourself short! My body is a temple, not a playground... its sacred and special and if you get an invitation, you‘re special. Not many men get a pass... Thank you for the additional advice and for helping out my already great relationship and making it better! EVERY woman out there should be required to read this book before spreading their legs!!!! If u don‘t read the book but u read this review, at the very least, treat yourself with respect and others will follow your lead!! A+++ "


----------



## KaraKing

Check out what this reviewer had to say about The Power of the Pussy! 


"This book is fantastic!! I literally could not put this book down for too long. "The Power of the Pussy" is a definite female's handbook. This book is to be read, read again and then re-read occassionally; it is to be shared with mothers, aunts, girl friends and daughters.

All girls will become women one day, but not all will become ladies. Men want ladies and Kara King has definitely hit the nail on the head with this book in teaching women how to be ladies.

All women/teenage girls need to have this book. The 12 powers are suberbly listed in an order that is easy to follow and understand plus, the self-esteem building points are a real upliftment.

This is one of the best books I have ever invested in."

Thanks Reviewer!


----------



## rollo

A classic name. Good luck. I am slightly worried about what it means for we men though


----------



## KaraKing

Good men will love the advice. Players, cheaters, users and losers....not so much! lol


----------



## KristyK

Well done, Kara!  I loved your book.  A must-read for young women.  We are the stronger sex and need to act like it!


----------



## KaraKing

Thank you Kristy! )))


----------



## maurice

What a catchy title! Could not help but stop by and "see." Wishing you more success... as I hope to read it some day...


----------



## KaraKing

maurice said:


> What a catchy title! Could not help but stop by and "see." Wishing you more success... as I hope to read it some day...


Thank you Maurice!


----------



## Richardcrasta

Very interesting. As a man, to be quite honest, I have been completely under the power of the pussy--even my books reflect it (a few more than others). Still, it is bold of you to put it out there, state it without embarrassment. Good luck (though I can see you're already doing fabulously well).


----------



## KaraKing

lol Richard, you're not alone. We have all fallen victim to the opposite sex at one point or another.


----------



## KaraKing

Love is like a fart...if you have to force it, it's probably shit.


----------



## KaraKing

"This book helped me understand WHY I've ended up feeling like crap after giving my ALL to a man... Now I see what I should have NEVER done!" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

Being single used to mean that nobody wanted you. Now it means you're sexy, smart, and you're taking your time deciding how you want your life to be and who you want to spend it with.


----------



## KaraKing

A girl can wait for the right man to come along, but in the meantime, she can have a wonderful time with all the wrong ones. ~Cher


----------



## KaraKing

"I do not often take the time to review books, but this little gem is most certainly worthy! This book is full of wisdom and lightbulb "Ah ha" moments. Kara isn't afraid to get down to the nitty gritty of relationship, sex, and self esteem issues... and I love that! Brutal honesty without any sugar coating, yet also relatable and nurturing. Not only that, but it's pretty darn funny, too! Two big thumbs up from this girl." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

Cats don't chase dogs. Dogs chase cats. ~Pussy Power~


----------



## KaraKing

"I really enjoyed this book and would recommend it to any woman out there wanting a relationship. I have always been spoiled and got any man I wanted until this last go around of being single. My ex-boyfriend whom I am still good friends with told me the exact same things this book told me. I listened to the book and realized he was right all along, but hey since when do we listen to an old boyfriend, no matter how much we still get along. In other words, if a man can tell you the same things a woman is trying to tell you, then its probably for the best." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Shane Ward

I thought this was about cute cats and little cuddly kittens.....


----------



## KaraKing

Shane Ward said:


> I thought this was about cute cats and little cuddly kittens.....


It is! 

~meow~


----------



## AllmyteeMeg

This title made me giggle, in a good way, and then I read your synopsis and was THRILLED!!!  This sounds like an awesome book!  

~Megan


----------



## KaraKing

Thanks Megan!


----------



## KaraKing

"This book should be a gift for a girl's sweet 16 or even sooner (with society being the way it is). Let's start the next generation out right. Have them learn this now before they make the mistakes and are learning the game at 34 divorced with two kids!

I was skeptical and yes, torn, wondering if this is the right attitude to have. That age old guilt trip that men started since the beginning of time to keep us in the dark about our power! It's wrong to use sex to get what you want .....HA, if that were true then all men would be users, abusers and losers simply because they could be.

Applying the techniques in this book DOES work! And FAST! It's been 3 days and not only am I finally getting the kind of attention I want from men, it's even working on the one I like and want the most (of course he has no clue that's how I feel and he's not going to until he proves he's worth it.)

Read this, it will change your life. If it doesn't than all you've wasted is $10 and a few hours. If it works then the you just spent very little to have EVERYTHING you've ever wanted!" 

~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Richardcrasta

I completely agree with the thesis: the pussy rules the world. In fact, many ancient cultures worship the yoni (as the pussy is known is Sanskrit), and only the yoni. The American edition of my novel _The Revised Kama Sutra_ is dedicated to the Yoni Goddess (Praised be Her Name!) and a few others.

Your book cries out for a companion book such as: _The Penis: Man's Weakest Link_ or _3.5 billion Penises Are Quaking: And They Better_ or _The Decline and Fall of the Penis_.


----------



## KaraKing

Richardcrasta said:


> I completely agree with the thesis: the pussy rules the world. In fact, many ancient cultures worship the yoni (as the pussy is known is Sanskrit), and only the yoni. The American edition of my novel _The Revised Kama Sutra_ is dedicated to the Yoni Goddess (Praised be Her Name!) and a few others.
> 
> Your book cries out for a companion book such as: _The Penis: Man's Weakest Link_ or _3.5 billion Penises Are Quaking: And They Better_ or _The Decline and Fall of the Penis_.


Thanks Richard for the title ideas. I've been thinking about a companion book, maybe something like "Nice Guys Shouldn't Finish Last" or "Stop Being a Pussy: Go Talk to Her Before a Douche Bag Does". Congrats on your book. May the power of the yoni bless us with many sales.


----------



## KaraKing

Amazon Reviewer - "Wow..this book is a "10". I was skeptical at first BUT the author nails it. I have read MANY relationship books BUT this one is the BEST by far in my opinion and I will be recommending it to all my girlfriends....even the ones who aren't single. I have been happily married for 20 years to a great guy and can you tell you without a doubt that everything the author says is 100% correct. I especially love how the author cuts through all the BS and gets straight to the core of the matter regarding men, sex, losers, users, dating, self-esteem, love, and pregnancy. Ladies if you want to empower yourselves please read this book and take it to HEART!"


----------



## KaraKing

He's smitten...by the kitten.


----------



## KaraKing

"Being a psychology student and dealing with a lot of friends that have gone through problems in there relationships, this book goes hand in hand with what I believe. This book is raw and straight to the point. I've tried and used these technique prior to reading this book. It works!!!!!! Now I have it in black and white to share with friends to see for themselves what I've been saying all along. Remember you have the power!!!!!!" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

'Good read! It was such a good read that I finished it on a roundtrip flight. I had the Kindle app on my android phone, so it was easy and portable to read. Some reality check items in it. Some overcoming obstacles stuff in it. I enjoyed it so much that I purchased part 2. It really made me take a good look at myself and how I was handling my relationships. I rectified something that I was doing wrong per her instruction and I saw an instant change in his reaction. I will be using all of her techniques to get the relationship that I want and desire. Some of it was common sense that we as women choose to ignore, but she made me really analyze my circumstance and provided me with the tactic to handle my business! She hit the nail on the head with this book!!!! Kudos!" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

Amazon Reviewer - "Excellent book. A must read, I think, for any single woman. I have recommended it to my single friends. Gives insight into how men "think" and how we can respond to that. As a newly single woman, I found the information fascinating. Cant wait to read her other book. Buy it, highlight it, keep it as a reference when the man in your life is getting to you....remember the Power of the [kitten]!!!"

Thank you for the wonderful review!


----------



## KaraKing

Amazon Reviewer - "Buy this book!! I have read SEVERAL books on men, dating, etc....but this book is at the TOP OF MY LIST!....I love her style of writing because she is blunt and a straight-shooter, telling us women what men REALLY think, and what we need to really face, (the truth),,,,,instead of believing their words, (a lot of lies) and start believing their ACTIONS. She also inspires the reader to believe that we women are the PRIZE, and we don't need to pursue a man, or beg him to be with us. Just the opposite!...We need to develop more confidence in our "[kitten] power".!! This book helped me through a break-up and gave me the confidence to believe that I deserve the best of a man, not the BS from a man."


----------



## KaraKing

Amazon Reviewer - "This book is a great reminder for all women that we should wait for a good, loving, committed man and not risk heart ache and more on the losers that are out there in the dating world. I don't agree with the recommendation to get a guy to use until Mr. Right comes along but I agree with most of the other advice."


----------



## KaraKing

"This book is awesome!!! I was shaking my head the whole time saying to myself...WOW SO TRUE!!! I love the fact she does not SUGAR COAT ANYTHING. Its all about being real and honest...if your ready to get real with yourself...get this book!!! Oh yeah..its also hilarious!!!" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

"I recently went through a really painful breakup & sitting on my couch crying filled with sadness, frustration, confusion & anger ( which of course was expressed to him through angry nasty texts like a psycho) I knew there had to be a better way to date & have relationships with men.

I cannot explain how grateful I am to have found this book. I get it now. I always knew the basic "rules" but I couldn't seem to implement them in my life. I continued to fall for guys' lies, living on edge, & time & time again ending up hurt. This book really made me understand the game & I can't believe how obvious it is that we truly do hold all of the cards yet so many of us fall for men's crap too many times & can't figure out why.

I am 200% positive I will never ever ever be hurt like that again. This book truly explains all the rules that women technically already knew but somehow have not been able to follow in our relationships in a way that makes you open your eyes & see exactly why we've gotten so hurt....and exactly how to put an end to it forever.

The book has so much more advice on basically all aspects of dating & all types of men but I'll stop here. I can't recommend this book enough. I've read Act Like A Lady, The Rules, etc but none of them made me get men & dating like The Power of the [kitten].

Ladies if you have a tendency to go for bad boys, players, users & find yourself hurt time & time again please read this book. You'll see how we women really do have all the power to avoid all the pain, find respect, a great man & best of all love." - Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

"The name of the book is of course attention getting, and being a new Periscoper, Jenny McCarthy featured the book on her show. It is, I would say the female's retaliation of He's Just Not That Into You, a book which Kara King openly references at the beginning of hers. She takes the power of the seemingly helpless females in Behrendt's book and says that is us who basically hold the key...just some of us don't know how to use it. She adds humor to the basics that most of us already heard, but/and/or don't follow (i.e. don't give it up too soon, have confidence, and avoid losers). It is howlingly funny how she breaks down the different types of "losers" and "users" out there, and my track record certainly appeared on those lists. Then she says to take the man's tactics and basically flip it back on them. Easier said than done, because we actually have feelings but I did notice in the past the guys I just didn't care for were at my beck and call, simply because I did not need them. Did you notice that for the guys you didn't care about? It is definitely empowering for a female to realize her "blank" power. She adds her own personal bonus material at the end, which was my favorite part, but don't know if I'm actually brave enough to act like a guy, but I can recall some instances where I actually did without realizing it. And if you even don't necessarily agree with the things she has to say, it is a great quick read and at some point you will relate to something in her book." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

&#128573;&#128573;&#128573;

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Sparrowhawks

I recently attempted to Kindle-publish  a whimsical short story about the sad passing of my sister’s pet cat, and was astounded to discover the following day, that the story had been rejected by Amazon, and permanently BANNED !
Only later did an American friend advise me that my choice of title (‘My sister’s p*ssy’) might have had something to do with the draconian censorship.
I must confess to having been vaguely aware that there has always been some sort of confusion between the Brits and the Yanks as to what precisely defines a ‘p*ssy’ or a ‘fanny’ ~ but coming from Africa ~ as I do, you see, it has never greatly concerned me. (We - of course - have our own words which represent the two items of equipment, and we have taken care to ensure that the words are sufficiently different to discourage any confusion.)
Anyway, back to the book.
I have recovered the inside contents document, and as soon as I can think a suitable title and find a representative cover, I shall re-present it to Amazon for approval.  (The cat’s name was ‘Beaver’, by the way, but that shouldn’t raise any problem, should it ?)


----------



## Sparrowhawks

Why does this site frown on the apostrophe .... or is it just my keyboard ?  ;:"  '''


----------



## KaraKing

"She tells it like it is from a best friend without a filter perspective. I was glad to know that I was ahead of the game and that I had already implemented many of her techniques. I decided, though, to make my love interest work a little harder to earn my jewels. It's like she said, men need sex but we don't. I'm definitely going to divulge less of my sexual history and make request when he is in PEAK mode. Read the book to find out what I mean...I won't spoil it for you. I recommend this book" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Sparrowhawks

What is the power of the "kitten", kara ?

My book "My sister's p*ssy" was banned.

Is that because I'm male ??  ki ki ki


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee

Sparrowhawks said:


> What is the power of the "kitten", kara ?
> 
> My book "My sister's p*ssy" was banned.
> 
> Is that because I'm male ?? ki ki ki


Amazon filter improved over years.


----------



## KaraKing

"Really great book! She is a straight talker and I really admire that. The first chapter gave me that slap in the face I needed. Things you don't think about, she talks about. I'm glad I purchased this read, I would recommend it to every woman on the planet, because let's face it, we all need a boost at some point in our lives." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## SamAlbion

ha, great title.  Am loving this thread.  Especially loved:  "...the companion book, rise and fall of the penis".  Am slightly weirded out by beard guy and his sister though


----------



## KaraKing

Yes, it's definitely been interesting! 😹😹😹


----------



## KaraKing

We've totally forgotten about the FUN of making men chase and pursue us! It's a lost art form and it's time we bring it back.


----------



## KaraKing

Never underestimate your power. You're a woman. The world cannot survive without you.


----------



## AjaxMinoan

Sexual manipulation doesn't work on me no matter how hot the woman is. It's something I've taken pride in all my life.  If I feel money I spend is some kind of trophy a woman takes pride in, I stop spending immediately. I also don't expect anything physical from a lady friend that is genuine -- as long as the friendship is real and not fabricated. I, like any real gentleman like to spend money on women with no expectation of physical rewards.
  I only expect to spend it on a genuine person.  
  Not to put this book down. I think it has potential to sell, but I already know I am immune to everything suggested in it. Ok, I'll shut up and read the sample of the first book.


----------



## AjaxMinoan

Since I talked about the book, I should say the sample looks well written with nice punctuation.


----------



## KaraKing

AjaxMinoan said:


> Since I talked about the book, I should say the sample looks well written with nice punctuation.


Thank you


----------



## KaraKing

Come join our private women's group for dating and relationship advice! &#128073;&#128073; https://www.facebook.com/groups/SUPPORTGROUPFORWOMENONLY/


----------



## kbamazonian

I went on Amazon to see your book... didn't realized it was so popular. Well...congratulation to you.


----------



## KaraKing

That's the power of the [kitten].


----------



## EA Cruz

Fascinating topic and I like your direct approach, OP.

Have you also tried marketing via Facebook groups?  I'm not talking about the many Kindle groups on FB but actual topic-based groups. They'd be great places to share your content links (which then link to your Kindle book sales page).


----------



## KaraKing

Thank you EA. I like the way you think. 

Check out my facebook group with almost 4k members! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SUPPORTGROUPFORWOMENONLY/


----------



## Tyrese_Bixnude

I DIG YOUR BOOK KARA!  GO GIRL GO!  GET THAT POWER & THE MONEY HAHAHA!

BLESS!!


----------



## KaraKing




----------



## KaraKing

Tyrese_Bixnude said:


> I DIG YOUR BOOK KARA! GO GIRL GO! GET THAT POWER & THE MONEY HAHAHA!
> 
> BLESS!!


Thanks Love!!! <3


----------



## KaraKing

"With her book's easy-to-read format, simple logic, and easy-to-understand concepts, King leads me through the dark and scary world of dating men. She makes it less scary by framing dating as a fun game - where you are always the winner and you leave no excuses for yourself or other men to waste your time." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

"With her book's easy-to-read format, simple logic, and easy-to-understand concepts, King leads me through the dark and scary world of dating men. She makes it less scary by framing dating as a fun game - where you are always the winner and you leave no excuses for yourself or other men to waste your time." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## periewolford

That's a *bold* title  On my tbr list now, even though I'm a gay man. But historically women have advantage over men since their bodies were worshipped and men fought over it. It's a shame that so many women are so eager to trade that advantage these days to so called _equal rights_. So men's bodies become just as beautiful and just as valuable. And a lot of women are ready to fight and pay for those.


----------



## KaraKing

periewolford said:


> That's a *bold* title  On my tbr list now, even though I'm a gay man. But historically women have advantage over men since their bodies were worshipped and men fought over it. It's a shame that so many women are so eager to trade that advantage these days to so called _equal rights_. So men's bodies become just as beautiful and just as valuable. And a lot of women are ready to fight and pay for those.


Thanks Mr. Wolford 

This is crazy, I'm actually writing about what you mentioned right now in my next book!


----------



## Dale Berry

.

Why has poor Kara's 'pu$$y' suddenly become a 'kitten' ?

Has it mysteriously lost its power ? ... HAU !


----------



## KaraKing

Dale Berry said:


> .
> 
> Why has poor Kara's 'pu$$y' suddenly become a 'kitten' ?
> 
> Has it mysteriously lost its power ? ... HAU !


The joys of the controversial title. It's a catch 22. The title stands out and begs for attention while simultaneously being banned or censored. I can't market the book anywhere but thankfully, she markets herself.


----------



## KaraKing

"I just re-entered the dating scene and am brushing up on my skills. Much of this I knew but it was good to see things haven't changed. I love being a woman and men can feel and know that. I love the authors direct approach for specific things when you are dating. It was helpful to me and restored my confidence." ~ Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

"Great read! Friend referred this book and it was a good read. Have referred back to it numerous times and will re-read! Definitely made me think about some things that I woudln't have thought about without reading this book." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Pyram King

KaraKing said:


> We've totally forgotten about the FUN of making men chase and pursue us! It's a lost art form and it's time we bring it back.


Impressive sales.
Now I am a little scared - all those sales, means all those ladies know how to get me to chase them....yikes!


----------



## KaraKing

Pyram King said:


> Impressive sales.
> Now I am a little scared - all those sales, means all those ladies know how to get me to chase them....yikes!


Thanks Pyram. Sorry for letting the cat out of the bag.


----------



## KaraKing

"I love this book! It has me ready to conquer this great advice I was given. Still have a few chapters left to read. I think I may read it twice!" ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

"This is a no-nonsense guide on how to command respect, how to stay away from douche bags and how to date like an adult. I loved it. Powered through it in about a week's time. It's a must-have in your book collection. Strongly recommend." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

Being single used to mean that nobody wanted you. Now it means you're sexy, smart, and you're taking your time deciding how you want your life to be and who you want to spend it with.


----------



## KaraKing

"If I could give this 1000 out of 5 I would. I legit loved this book so much. It’s so smart, so accurate, reminded me of how I used to act when I was confident. Legit love her." ~ Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

😽


----------



## KaraKing

"If I could give this 1000 out of 5 I would. I legit loved this book so much. It’s so smart, so accurate, reminded me of how I used to act when I was confident. Legit love her." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------



## KaraKing

😻


----------



## KaraKing

😻


----------



## KaraKing

😻


----------



## KaraKing

"Great after a broken heart, breakup, if you're in a bad relationship or just not feeling that great about yourself. It'll grow your confidence, give you sound advice like a good friend, and as your confidence and self esteem grows, miraculously your standards go up, you get pickier because you're attracting more men! Incidentally this book did help me. I found a wonderful man who also thinks the world of me." ~Amazon Reviewer


----------

